# currela / a ver



## cinol

Bonjour,

Habla de una huelga. El autor dice que los trabajadores pueden pasarse de los sindicatos.
"a ver cuando se dan cuenta los currelas que no hacen falta mediadores."
Dudo con la palabra "currela" y la expresion "a ver", que nunca consiguo traducir con satisfaccion.

"VOYONS QUAND EST-CE QUE LES PROLOS VONT SE RENDRE COMPTE QU'ILS N'ONT PAS BESOIN DE MEDIATEUR."
ou bien tout simplement:
"QUAND EST-CE QUE LES PROLOS VONT-ILS SE RENDRE...."

Merci


----------



## yserien

Currelas, currantes, curritos (argot/coloquial) : les travailleurs.
A ver : Voyons, verrons.(Pas tout à fait, mais s'approche.)


----------



## Namarne

cinol said:


> El autor dice que los trabajadores pueden pasarse de los sindicatos.
> _El autor dice que los trabajadores pueden pasar/pasarse sin los sindicatos_.
> _El autor dice que los trabajadores pueden pasar de los sindicatos_.  (Expresión mucho más coloquial.)


Bonjour. 
Pour ce que tu demandes, il me semble mieux avec le "voyons", mais je ne suis pas Français. 
(J'ai voulu faire une petite précision en ce qui concerne l'emploi de "pasar" en Espagnol.)  
Salut, 
N


----------



## yannalan

je dirais :
On verra, tiens, quand les prolos se rendront compte qu'ils n'ont pas besoin d'intermédiaires !
(j'ai déjà entendu ça "en vrai")


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Para mí este a _ver cuando_ tiene valor hipotético y es equivalente a _a ver si un día_.
Il nous faut la prase entière pour être sûre.

En l'état (avec réserve en attendant la phrase entière) je traduirais par:
- Voyons voir si un jour/finalement les trimeurs se rendent compte...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Luis Sanz

Bonjour Cinol,

La palabra "currela" se refiere a los trabajadores de forma coloquial. Y la expresión "a ver" en esta frase refuerza el sentido de "cuándo" y podría traducirse como "Voyons", pero también podrías omitirla tal como propones.

Salut!


----------



## cinol

merci à tous.
 La phrase est entière CintiaMartin, désolé, je ne crois pas que je puisse faire mieux. Sinon j'ai traduis currela par prolo pour laisser l'aspect argot du texte. Je ne suis pas sur que le mot travailleur est la même connotation. Quant à l'expression "a ver", je préfère l'eliminer car je ne pense pas qu'en francais nous dirions "voyons, on verra...".


----------



## yannalan

En un forma colloquial, "prolo" seria mejor que "trimeur" que nunca he oido en Francia durante una huelga.

Je pense que "attends un peu" la traduirait pas mal... pour rester dans le ton


----------



## cinol

Que pensez-vous de
"Reste à voir quand les prolos se rendront compte qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de médiateur"

Mais je ne suis vraiment pas sûr.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Soy consciente de que _trimeurs _quizá no se emplee ya demasiado pero _prolos _abarca más que que los trabajadores... los parados también son _prolos _(y salvo una excepción no suelen hacer huelga... por definición ).

_Reste à voir_ me gusta  pero insisto en tener la frase entera (regla 5)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cinol

Lo siento de repetirlo pero esto es la frase entera...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Perdón, es que no había visto el mensaje en el que lo explicabas: mis disculpas.


----------



## fragnol123

cinol said:


> "Reste à voir quand les prolos se rendront compte qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de médiateur"


 
Ta proposition me semble valable, à condition d'ajouter un "-ils" après "prolos" (inversion du sujet dans la phrase interrogative).

J'ai une autre proposition :

_On attend de voir quand est-ce que les prolos se rendront compte..._

Que pensez vous d'_attendre de voir_ pour traduire _a ver_?

EDIT : question pour les personnes de langue maternelle française : est-ce qu'on pourrait dire _taffeur_ pour _currela_, à partir de _taf_?

Un saludo.


----------



## cinol

Selon le contexte, je pense que ta proposition peut aller. Dans mon cas, ça ne colle pas. D'ailleurs ma proposition "reste à voir" ne me semble pas la plus indiquée non plus.
Je crois que je vais définitivement omettre "a ver".
Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re....

Pour travailleurs je ne trouve pas d'autres mots en argot que: _trimeur _et _bosseur _(qui sont peut-être dépassés).
Pour _travailler _vous avez: bosser, cravacher, gratter, taffer, trimer (Dictionnaire de la zone).

Sans doute un peu plus long mais si vous désirez garder le ton argotique peut-être pouvez-vous employer une périphrase:
- Reste à voir quand ceux qui vont au taf...

Juste des pistes ou commentaires 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Pour "a ver cuando", je dirais: "on se demande quand".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Con relación al inicio de la frase (que parece haber adquirido más protagonismo que los trabajadores...), yo diría:

-* Il serait temps que 
*
Respecto a *currelas*, hay que tener en cuenta que aquí está dicho con cierto desprecio y, por lo tanto, hay que buscar su equivalente. No creo que *prolos *ni *trimeurs *ni *travailleurs *lo sean. Yo usaría *tâcherons*.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

A ver - Qu'est ce qui se passera le jour où .... ? 
Pour currela ... prolos, en dépit de son renvoi à un contexte idéologique un peu passé de mode me paraît le plus compréhensible,
il existe aussi "lampiste", lui aussi un peu passé de mode, c'était l'archétype du travailleur du bas de l'échelle, mais sans à priori  "de classe" 
Taffeur ? jamais entendu, mais pourquoi pas, il ne demande qu'à naître - encore que - Taf ne me paraît pas encore complétement compris par toute la population (ben, notamment ceux qui ont vécu l'époque où il y avait encore des prolos ....)


----------



## cinol

Juste pour répondre à Victor Perez, currelas n'a pas ici un sens pejoratif, bien au contraire.
Quant à la proposition "on se demande quand...", j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

"currela" pose un réel problème de traduction. Nombre de propositions (prolos, lampistes, tâcherons ...) me semblent, pour des raisons diverses, peu appropriées. "taffeur" est beaucoup plus moderne (voire trop pour le contexte), mais n'a d'autre sens que celui de "travailleur". Pour rendre l'idée de mépris évoquée par Victor Perez, et ne pas renvoyer à un contexte idéologique désuet (prolos), peut-être pourrions-nous le traduire par "*petits travailleurs*".

Pour résumer le fil :
"On se demande quand les petits travailleurs se rendront compte qu'ils n'ont pas besoin d'intermédiaires".

Bien cordialement


----------



## Víctor Pérez

S'il n'y a pas un ton de mépris (je n'ai pas dit péjoratif) il y a bien un ton paternaliste. 

La proposition de *Lisory *me semble donc pertinente: *petits travailleurs*.


----------



## yannalan

J epesne que dans le contexte cité, prolo ne serait pas désuet et ce n'est pa snon plus péjoratif.
Ca inclut aussi les chômeurs, qui sont le plus souvent en attente d'un travail.
"petits travailleurs", en français, ça ne passe pas.
"tâcheron" se dit d'un ouvier payé à la tâche, opposé aux ouvriers salalriés.


----------



## Paquita

et ... "ceux qui triment" ?
Incluye a todos los que curran cualquiera que sea su estatuto.. opuesto a los que viven de sus rentas. No es ni peyorativo ni meliorativo. Da la impresión de que tarde o pronto se van a hartar.


----------



## Gévy

Re-bonjour:

Et parler de manoeuvres ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yannalan

Non, il n'y a pas que les maneuvres qui se syndiquent ou qui font grève.
Pour ceux qui pratiquent ce milieu et qui ont déjà eu ce genre de discussions dans ces circonstances, à part prolos, je vois pas....
Je ne vois pas où est le ton paternaliste, moi j'avais l'impression que l'anarchiste de service tapait sur les syndicats.
Qui dit ça en fait , dns le texte de base ? Un ouvrier ou un patron ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

_Taffeur _ne convient pas ici si on en croit les définitions trouvées sur le net:
-1-
-2-
Tâcheron me semble vieilli.

Et _prolo _est trop vaste (opinion personnelle).
Peut-être pouvons-nous réunir les deux idées: _les prolos du travail_.

Mais je pense qu'une périphrase est la solution.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Trouvé ceci sur :
jergadehablahispanica.org
Désolé je ne suis pas autorisé à copier le lien!

currela (españa) sust invariable en genero - trabajador de clase obrera + exemple

 Donc, malgé tout j'en resterais personnellement, et en dépit de toutes les remarques, à *prolo*, comme la moins pire des solutions.

Reste "A ver" toujours délicat à rendre correctement

       suggestion: On verra quand ...

Hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

cinol said:


> merci à tous.
> La phrase est entière CintiaMartin, désolé, je ne crois pas que je puisse faire mieux.



Certaines phrases, *Cinol*, n'expliquent pas nécessairement le contexte, même si elles sont complètes. 

Or, pour que nous puissions vraiment t'aider, nous devrions savoir qui est-ce qui parle? dans quelle époque se situe le texte? dans quelle région? est-ce une traduction ou s'agit-il d'un texte original?


----------



## yannalan

Prolo du travail es tun pléonasme, personne ne dirait ça en français. D'accord aves les questions de Victor Pérez.


----------

